# Do Tegus need to hibernate there first year?



## Hybrid (Feb 16, 2012)

I heard from somewhere that a tegu must hibernate/brumate there first year in order to be able to reproduce. Is this true?


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 16, 2012)

According to Bert Langerwerf (the Lizard man himself), They need to be hibernated each year prior to induce the natural breeding behavior in them. I however have heard of it being done one time without hibernation prior to being bred. So, hard to say whats true & whats not. Most everything with Tupinambis sp. is what others may have experienced, but not what is to be taken as gospel.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 16, 2012)

No, it is not true. I think you are referring some odd info that got out that said if a tegu didn't hibernate the first year then the organs would be stretched out. Hibernation is ideal to set the hormonal change in motion for breeding each year, but not a necessity. Members have posted that their tegus breed without having hibernated the year before.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 16, 2012)

No, there is a guy who tegus bred and neither tegu hibernated ever


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 17, 2012)

bolth my female tegus are breading and neather hibernated their first year and one hibernated and one dident this year . just my experence thow ...


----------



## Hybrid (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks. I saw it on wikipedia and I know you can't trust everything you find on there so I checked here.


----------



## Rodney (Feb 18, 2012)

Although it obviously has been proven that they will breed without hibernation keep in mind that they do hibernate in the wild. Humans may have got ahold of them and got them breeding without hibernating but we also took them out of their natural habitat to do so. Just because it seems like a good idea now (mainly if you want to hang out with your companion and not have them hide for months at a time) doesn't mean it will not cause genetic complications down the road. In fact if history is any teacher it probably will, you can't argue with evolution. That being said if it's your animal it's your choice on how to raise it and thus far there is no real reason not to keep your Tegu from hibernating.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 18, 2012)

_Most animals that hibernate because of genetics, it's programmed into them to do so. But also because of weather and food availability where they are from, so it's need for survival. It has little to do with reproduction. Just because it hibernates or brumates before breeding doesn't mean it won't have issues down the line, the same as if it doesn't hibernate.

But I do agree with not trying to keep them up or make them hibernate. One way or another what ever happens, happens and adjust accordingly. They know what they need and when better than we. _


----------



## Hybrid (Feb 18, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Although it obviously has been proven that they will breed without hibernation keep in mind that they do hibernate in the wild. Humans may have got ahold of them and got them breeding without hibernating but we also took them out of their natural habitat to do so. Just because it seems like a good idea now (mainly if you want to hang out with your companion and not have them hide for months at a time) doesn't mean it will not cause genetic complications down the road. In fact if history is any teacher it probably will, you can't argue with evolution. That being said if it's your animal it's your choice on how to raise it and thus far there is no real reason not to keep your Tegu from hibernating.



I was following it until you said genetic complications.I only have a very basic knowledge of genetics but I know for a fact that skipping hibernation won't give the tegu "genetic complications", It might go against what there genetically designed to do. But it won't effect its genetics. Maybe I just misunderstood you. 

I read that tegus will choose to hibernate or not. If the decide to hibernate, cool them down slowly and do other preparations. If they choose not too keep them on there regular schedule.


----------

